# M.S. Lake Erie Layout Extravaganza 2012



## ahartz (Dec 28, 2000)

Team GP may be in on this. having particpiated in the first iron men wooden ships hunt on LSC, how can this be missed.....???


----------



## Duck-Hunter (Mar 31, 2005)

Is this going to be the 3rd or the 11th? Should make a new thread to clarify everything. 

Skycarpkiller and myself plan on being there. 2 1man boats and all the decoys. Gotta talk to the rest of the crew and see who is going to come. Might have a open spot or two. Will no more in the next day or two


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## JOHNNY A (Mar 6, 2010)

Duck-Hunter said:


> Is this going to be the 3rd or the 11th? Should make a new thread to clarify everything.
> 
> Skycarpkiller and myself plan on being there. 2 1man boats and all the decoys. Gotta talk to the rest of the crew and see who is going to come. Might have a open spot or two. Will no more in the next day or two
> 
> ...


To man??? I can get with ur bud Colton and maybe get 2 1 mans and tons of dekes plus my divers


----------



## Duck-Hunter (Mar 31, 2005)

Yeah have fun with that kid...don't have to worry about him showing up since he can't wake up then just hope his dad don't come out to pimp your spot...


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## layedout (Dec 4, 2008)

Is this still in the works? 


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Jim Orman (Aug 21, 2012)

Btt


----------



## Divers Down (Mar 31, 2008)

*NOAA
.SATURDAY...SOUTH WINDS 5 TO 15 KNOTS. WAVES 1 TO 3 FEET. *

For those not familier with this area, there's no protection from a south wind for layout hunting. Dead calm is fine but it could get messy if she picks up out there. It's only tuesday but if the forecast remains south, Im going to advise not driving very far to get here because it may be unhuntable.
Will look @ sundays forecast


----------

